# 2010 335D Engine tapping noise ?



## dtower (Sep 10, 2012)

Just hit 103000 on my 2010 335d and a tapping/ticking noise seems to be coming from the top side of the engine, remove the oil fill cap and its twice as loud? Car runs normal and no warning lights are on? Anyone have any idea of problems?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Seems to be normal, lots of us have that noise. Supposedly its the vacuum pump. Mine is pretty loud too and has been for as long as I can remember


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

dtower said:


> Just hit 103000 on my 2010 335d and a tapping/ticking noise seems to be coming from the top side of the engine, remove the oil fill cap and its twice as loud? Car runs normal and no warning lights are on? Anyone have any idea of problems?


You removed the oil fill cap while the engine was running? Try just removing the engine cover (make sure you find all the bolts and never try to force it off because it is most likely that you forgot one of the bolts) and drive it and see if it still makes the tapping noise.


----------



## dtower (Sep 10, 2012)

quasimodem said:


> You removed the oil fill cap while the engine was running? Try just removing the engine cover (make sure you find all the bolts and never try to force it off because it is most likely that you forgot one of the bolts) and drive it and see if it still makes the tapping noise.


I did remove the cap while running ,I'm going to inspect the oil filter and hope there is no sparkly particles.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

quasimodem said:


> You removed the oil fill cap while the engine was running? Try just removing the engine cover (make sure you find all the bolts and never try to force it off because it is most likely that you forgot one of the bolts) and drive it and see if it still makes the tapping noise.


Not a big deal to pop the cap while its running. Oil pressure up there isn't high enough to be spraying so it doesn't really matter.

If its the same noise I was referring to, its definitely not an engine cover bolt. Its tapping, kind of a tin can sound, like what I would imagine a hollow tin lifter riding on a cam sounds like. There have been a bunch of people with the sound and several YouTube videos but nobody has related it to a failure so if its a problem its a really slow developing one, develops slower than CBU.


----------



## dtower (Sep 10, 2012)

Hoooper said:


> Not a big deal to pop the cap while its running. Oil pressure up there isn't high enough to be spraying so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> If its the same noise I was referring to, its definitely not an engine cover bolt. Its tapping, kind of a tin can sound, like what I would imagine a hollow tin lifter riding on a cam sounds like. There have been a bunch of people with the sound and several YouTube videos but nobody has related it to a failure so if its a problem its a really slow developing one, develops slower than CBU.


it got worse, now it sounds like it may be a tension idler, also I have oil seals leaking on the big red hose. I'm thinking of taking it to babbit motor workz in PHX as I don't have all the tools to play with this car right now. I changed the oil yesterday and the filter looks good, nice and black but no shiny particles.

DT


----------



## ImolaRedM (May 20, 2013)

It may not be the same issue but I just had a power steering pump fail that started like a tapping noise at idle. It progressively became louder but only at idle. They're replacing the power steering pump and pulley.


----------



## dtower (Sep 10, 2012)

ImolaRedM said:


> It may not be the same issue but I just had a power steering pump fail that started like a tapping noise at idle. It progressively became louder but only at idle. They're replacing the power steering pump and pulley.


Well it turns out its only a connecting rod and 10K will get me a used engine installed with 34k miles on it. Bad news !!!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

dtower said:


> Well it turns out its only a connecting rod and 10K will get me a used engine installed with 34k miles on it. Bad news !!!


Yowch! :thumbdwn:What caused that? Oil starvation or manufacturing defect usual cause, although it's a little late for a defect to show up at 103K. You don't have a JBD or tune, do you?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

con rod? Who made that diagnosis? If it still runs fine with no other issues besides the noise I would look for another opinion. Unless of course they opened up the engine and verified that already. Pretty tough to accurately diagnose a con rod VS other parts if the engine is still running and there isnt a hole in the block


----------



## dtower (Sep 10, 2012)

Hoooper said:


> con rod? Who made that diagnosis? If it still runs fine with no other issues besides the noise I would look for another opinion. Unless of course they opened up the engine and verified that already. Pretty tough to accurately diagnose a con rod VS other parts if the engine is still running and there isnt a hole in the block


Babbit Motor Workz mesa az


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

was it opened up though or what?


----------



## dtower (Sep 10, 2012)

injector was cut out and noise reduced


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

huh. not a good sign. I assume you kept up with all the oil changes? Was the car tuned at all? I guess you did say it was getting worse, the vacuum pump noise I suggested has only got quieter if anything.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Yikes. $10k for a used engine with 34k miles on it? I would prefer a rebuilt engine.

That being said, I would make sure it is checked for CBU before you drop it in, and you might want to find out what happened to its previous vehicle.


----------

